# Boers and website.



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://northstarboergoats.bravehost.com

still alot to do with the site, i'd like some comments and suggestions to make it better. also could I get opinions on the buck and does? i know the photos arent set-up...(will get some at the fair) but theyre standing okay.

thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Don't have time to look through all of it...but...I really like the home page, the only change i'd make is with the welcome!...I would change the color to black, the yellow is somewhat hard to look at and read. I would like more description on the buck page, but i'm sure you're still working on it. Overall I think it's coming together nicely. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: judge some boer please*

I didn't know you did art work like that Katrina? :shocked: woe amazing....you are very ...very good....here you were telling me how good I am ....wow ...you are very talented as well... :greengrin:

OK website suggestions:
Is there any way... to get your title heading.. North Star Boer Goats... Boer Goats in the Last Frontier centered on the top ...then maybe member USBGA..CAE tested..washington state university...and Bio tracking...be moved to the bottom of the page...put them across horizontally..

move the welcome and picture of North Star's Zenith to the center and make the pic bigger.. ...North Star's Zenith's name is hard to read and the welcome doesn't pop out there to really see it ...
center all wording underneath 
Maybe move the egg info to the bottom as where the Genetics was...

Now move the Boer goats with genetics including:
where the egg info was..

Do the same with your other pages ...center and move the ads...per say to the bottom areas

:clap: 
North Star Odin is a nice buck ....as you mentioned he isn't setup.....
can't tell on his length because of the picture angle...he has good thickness... 
pedigree on his page..would be useful....

North Star is gorgeous ...I like her...
in that picture... she is young there .... and looks very nice.. try too get an updated photo of her....... :wink:

North Star's Zenith is a very nice doe....she has alot of length showing...with feminine head and neck...nice level top line.. 

North Star Katie...she is nice to ...

RHR Moose Street Calypso...is also nice .......... the angle of the shot.. is hard to judge her....as you mentioned before ....they are not setup....

Hope this helps .....If you don't want... to make the changes... it is perfectly OK ...just a suggestion.. :thumbup:

So do You only have... 1 FB boer doe?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks good - the only thing I would do is move the pages so that the bucks page is after the does page and the forsale page is after that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

THANK YOU! kelebek and Toth.

okay I will get everything centered and same colors..pedigrees, and more info is being written on a word doc in case the internet fails. :shocked: dont want to lose half a pg of info. :doh: 

thanks for the nice comments on the art :hug: , I need to get more of it up there...after the goats of course 

yeah I cant wait to get them all cleaned up and at the fair, I'll take pics then...there set-up anyway.

yeah I only have 1 fb doe, star, but copper penny ranch in ID is planning on a road trip up here..and there bringing FB does to me, hopefully everything works out, because I really need more boers, to keep up with the demand, and so jack frost has something to breed! lol, odin isnt impressing me with his breeding so far, he hasnt expressed any interest in does. which is really frusterating, maybe hes more of a seasonal breeder but arent boers supposed to breed all yr??? last time I checked they did! :hair: 


well off to work on it..hows the color scheme? should i go darker?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey why dont you add the picture of the one you did for me .... btw I will send that money soon just waiting on my pay check tomorrow then I can let you know if I have the money after I buy the feed I ordered :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I hope to make an art-only website for myself soon, that will show all of my commissions that i've done.and have info on ordering...I have one comission so far, still trying to get a good pic of it though.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay did alot more changes and added pedigrees. in the future i'd like to have pics of the sires and dams on the pedigree, so I'll have to start taking pictures! :greengrin: thanks everyone


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

anyone know how to look in the trash folder on gmail??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

click trash -- why? do you have gmail I can talk to you via googlechat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

click on the "more" then it will show the trash folder


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

found it..thanks.

:thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> okay did alot more changes and added pedigrees. in the future i'd like to have pics of the sires and dams on the pedigree, so I'll have to start taking pictures! :greengrin: thanks everyone


 well ...would you look at that.....your site looks great....the changes are beautiful..... what do you think Katrina...are you happy with it? That is what matters.... :wink: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah looks alot more organized, all i need know is info on the goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy you like it.....I love the way it looks to....great job.. :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh yeah...and better pictures! I also need a few more goats...fullblood to put on my site :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pictures are...#1 key and important to your site...people love to see them.... updating as your kids grow... is a fun way.. to watch... how they progress.... you can still keep.. there baby pics on there...if you wish...and ad... as they grow and change... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I just changed the colors, I made them 2-3 shades darker.

http://northstarboergoats.bravehost.com

thanks everybody for the help, if you see something that still bugging you let me know, also what can I do with those empty boxes on the right side (they have to be in the layout)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay i made a links page, if you want your farm on there send me your url, and a picture or logo...also a 'snippet' about your farm, location and what breed you raise.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> also what can I do with those empty boxes on the right side (they have to be in the layout)


 Maybe put the head shot of your buck from your aviator or the one of him in Flickr.. in the spot...and one of the does head shots in the other... Or even use any of the other pics from flickr..... :wink:

I like the color change :greengrin: :thumbup: Looking great

I would use some of those pics from your flickr account ....for your site... :greengrin:

advertise your LGD maybe on your front page
use some of your goat pics to...there are some great ones in there... :wink:

Love all those pics...the horse art is beautiful :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Copperpenney doing a road trip clear up there? You are SO blessed!!
Wish I had more room I'd sure get a couple FBs from them.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah they had a few usbga national champs. hopefully we figure all of the logistics out, so they can come through canada.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> looks good - the only thing I would do is move the pages so that the bucks page is after the does page and the forsale page is after that.


Agreed. I also might try to get a nicer pic of the buck. Not to say he is not wonderful but a picture that shows him more square or stacked. I really think it would show some of the musuling better too. Just a thought?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I can seem to figure out how to move pages.....i'll keep trying.

I do need a set-up picture of odin, long story...i was clipping his hooves and saw a louse....and thought 'oh no'..i hadnt done anything with him yet...except try to train him to lead. so he got his coat cut off, a bath, wormed with ivomec, and a good spray that kills lice. there were lots. so right now he has about 1/2 of hair :ROFL: he looks naked but its better than crawling with lice :shocked: 

he'll have to wait to get set-up shots..i can lead him now though, big improvement.

also---

I got a pasture pic of star, she has a freaky long neck which i didnt notice. also been shaved to get that baby fuzz off her. its not set up becuase im the only person willing/knowledgeable to pose a goat here. :doh: 
its on the website now...also have updated baby nigerian pics on flickr, sooo cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you can get it figured out Katrina...I know building a website is alot of work and can be a big pain.....
Bald Odin .....LOL ...I can just picture him being bald :ROFL: and can't blame you.. for waiting on the pics.... :greengrin: 
glad you are able to lead him ....that must of took ...alot of work... :thumbup: 

wow seen the pic of Star....you are so right she does look like she has a long neck....does she look that way in person to?

If you are unable to get them to pose ....just keep taking tons of pics ...lol and maybe you'll get lucky and get that winning shot.....that's how I do it .....thank God for digital camera's ....if it was film I'd be so poor.... :wink: 

The udates look good....baby nigerian pics on flickr are adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah she has a long neck in person, just didnt know it was that long..would that bea good or bad thing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she should grow into it.. :wink: ....and have a really pretty... feminine neck ..as she gets older....she is still a baby........ :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool, i'm seeing all of the new boers with long giraffe necks, and they dont appeal to me, and star's neck is about twice as long!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's a wait and see thing ...if you don't like her neck.... when she matures then....you can always sell her... :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So much easier on the eyes! And simple! Zenith is a lovely soft eyed beauty.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks nancyd. she is my favorite.  
her mother Zephyr died while I was on a trip (strangled on a tree) and Zephyr was my best show goat, so its nice that she gave me a beautiful single doe kid before she died.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okie! I got better pics of the girls...not of star, her legs hurt, but I'll get her up there when shes better.

[url="http://northstarboergoats.bravehost.com"]http://northstarboergoats.bravehost.com

can anyone find it on a search engine? how do i submit it...any help from bravenet users?!

did find another farm with the same name though :doh:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I have fallen behind on this one. Sorry.

I love the updates. Looks a lot nicer. Seems cleaner too. Maybe colors changed? As for moving pages, look for a navigation bar edit or something to that extent. It won't be the pages you move just the navigation bar. If you knew that then ignore me. LOL :wink: My website has an edit by the bar or you can click on it in the files section.

I love your does. I love your buck too, I guess it's that leg that is out that gets me. He is so pretty I just wished he were standing a bit better. However that is me and I am not being critical just thinking on canvas. You have done a fine job and should feel VERY proud! :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks jd..i'll look in files..

yep...need a picture of odie...his hair is almost back to normal...had to clip him.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

HEHE cool, hope you find that spot. If not start from the frond and work your way in some where you should find something close to this discription to change it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> okie! I got better pics of the girls...not of star, her legs hurt, but I'll get her up there when shes better.
> [/quote] They are great pics ....l...her "North Star Boer Goats" :shocked: :doh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah I know! darn...but theyre in like indiana, I should ask them to change their name so it doesnt have anything to do with alaska......lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not fair is it.....I know how you feel.....but I really don't think they will change it...LOL :wink: 

MAybe add.. a little to your website address... if you wanted to change it...

"North Star Boer Goats AK" or something like that... :wink:


----------

